# TRU假文凭假学历书制作Q/微：2727586870汤姆逊大学学历证书制作加拿大学历文凭制作学历认证毕业证文凭、学位认证、学位证书、、学位认证制作、毕业证学历制作Thompson Rivers University



## cffvtdfe (27/6/22)

Q/微2727586870办理成绩单文凭、改成绩、留信网认证、学生卡（证）、雅思托福成绩单、在读证明、录取通知书offer、驾照等
为英国、加拿大、澳洲、新西兰、美国、法国、德国、新加坡等国留学生提供以下服务：
#加拿大毕业证#美国毕业证#学生卡#英国毕业证#澳洲毕业证#新西兰毕业证#法国毕业证#德国毕业证#修改成绩单#存档可查学历学位认证#留信网认证
★真实教育部认证，教育部存档，中国教育部留学服务中心认证（即教育部留服认证）网站100%可查.
★留信网认证，国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书，留信网存档可查.
★毕业证、成绩单等全套材料，从防伪到印刷，从水印到钢印烫金，跟学校原版100%相同.
【公司采用定金+余款的付款流程，以化保障您的利益，让您放心无忧】
如果您是以下情况，我们都能竭诚为您解决实际问题：
1、在校期间，因各种原因未能顺利毕业，拿不到毕业证；
2、面对父母的压力，希望尽快拿到；
3、不清楚流程以及材料该如何准备；
4、回国时间很长，忘记办理；
5、回国马上就要找工作，办给用人单位看；
6、企事业单位必须要求办理的；
◆为什么您的学位需要在国内进一步认证？
如果您计划在国内发展，那么办理国内教育部认证是必不可少的。一般企事业用人单位在您应聘时都会需要您提供这个认证。办理教育部认证所需资料众多且烦琐，所有材料您都必须提供原件，我们凭借丰富的
经验，帮您快速整合材料，让您少走弯路。专业服务，请勿犹豫联系我！本公司是留学创业和海归创业者们的桥梁。一次办理，终生受用，一步到位，服务。详情请在线咨询办理,欢迎有诚意办理的客户咨询!洽谈。
◆招聘代理：本公司诚聘英国、加拿大、澳洲、新西兰、美国、法国、德国、新加坡各地代理人员，如果
你有业余时间，有兴趣就请联系我们◆校园代理，报酬丰厚。真诚期待您的加盟。24小时服务 为您服务 专业服务,使命必赴！
敬告:面对网上有些不良个人中介,真实教育部认证故意虚假报价,毕业证、成绩单却报价很高,挖坑骗留学
学生做和原版差异很大的毕业证和成绩单,却不做认证,欺骗广大留学生,请多留心!办理时请电话联系,或
者视频看下对方的办公环境,办理实力,选择实体公司,以防被骗!
毕业证、成绩单、文凭、中国教育部留学服务中心认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国
人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证、学位认证、留学生学历认证、留学生学位认证、英国学历
认证、美国学历认证、新西兰学历认证等
QQ:2727586870 微信：2727586870
「澳洲」澳洲国立大学 麦考瑞大学 卧龙岗大学 拉筹伯大学 新南威尔士大学 堪培拉大学 塔斯玛尼亚大学 莫道克大学 艾迪斯科文大学 西澳大学 科廷大学 圣母大学 新南威尔士州 悉尼科技大学 查理斯特大学 悉尼大学 南十字星大学 西悉尼大学 纽卡斯尔大学 新英格兰大学 查理斯达尔文大学 昆士兰州大学 昆士兰大学 瞻母斯库克大学 阳光海岸大学 邦德大学 中央昆士兰大学 格里菲斯大学 南昆士兰大学 澳洲天主教大学 昆士兰理工大学 阿德雷德大学 南澳大学 富林德斯大学 塔斯玛尼亚大学 维多利亚州迪肯大学 墨尔本大学 墨尔本皇家理工大学 斯文本大学 莫那什大学 维多利亚大学 等等
「英国」罗伯特哥登大学 布里斯托大学 约克大学 金斯顿大学 布拉德福德大学 埃塞克斯大学 雷丁大学 伦敦大学 亚非学院 伦敦大学学院 皇后玛丽大学 布莱顿大学 赫德福特大学 谢费尔德哈拉姆大学 格拉摩根大学 斯特灵大学 赫瑞瓦特大学 皇家霍洛维学院 华威大学 萨塞克斯大学 谢菲尔德大学 诺丁汉特伦特大学 圣心女子学校 兰卡斯特大学 萨里大学 斯特灵大学 格拉斯哥大学 拉夫堡大学 伯明翰大学 纽卡斯尔大学 诺丁汉大学 爱丁堡大学 诺桑比亚大学 考文垂大学 斯旺西大学 等等
「美国」加州国立大学 哈佛大学 爱荷华州立大学 斯坦福大学 加利福尼亚大学 美国加州大学 西弗吉尼亚大学 北弗吉尼亚大学 耶鲁大学 强生威尔士大学 奥本大学 蒙特拿阿本大学 安德森大学 爱德菲大学 亚利桑那州立大学 美国洲际大学 阿德菲大学 阿尔弗雷德大学 安德鲁斯大学 波士顿大学 查尔斯顿大学 宾夕法尼亚切尼大学 德堡大学 肯特州立大学 密歇根州立大学 宾州州立大学 佩斯大学 普林斯顿大学 萨福克大学 普渡大学 维吉尼亚理工大学 夏威夷马诺大学 休斯顿大学 中央华盛顿大学 北达卡他州立大学 席勒国际大学 圣诺伯特学院 俄亥俄州立大学 密西西比大学 南新罕布什尔大学 等等
「德国」弗赖堡大学 德国维尔茨堡大学 汉堡大学 曼海姆大学 波恩大学 特里尔大学 奥尔登堡大学 科隆大学 汉诺威大学 新媒体国际学校 美因茨大学 基尔大学 慕尼黑工业大学 明斯特大学 等等
「法国」格勒诺布尔大学 集团法国里尔高等商业学院 埃菲尔工程师院校集团 法国北方高等商学院 法国国立里昂第二大学 国立奥尔良大学 国立卡昂大学 国立克莱蒙费朗大学 国立图尔大学 法国南锡高等商学院ART服装设计学院 国立里尔第三大学 法国国立昂热大学 国立缅因大学 国立兰斯大学 等等
「加拿大」西安大略大学 西蒙菲莎大学 西蒙弗雷泽大学 渥太华大学 英属哥伦比亚大学 维多利亚大学 滑铁卢大学 圭尔夫大学 纪念大学 纽布伦斯威克大学 卡尔顿大学 温莎大学 约克大学 肯高迪亚大学 魁北克大学蒙特利尔分校 蒙特爱立森大学 莱斯布里奇大学 劳里埃大学 特伦特大学 圣弗朗西斯泽维尔大学 主教大学 爱德华王子岛大学 温尼伯大学 圣玛丽大学 湖首大学 安省理工学院 布鲁克大学 劳伦森大学 圣托马斯大学 布兰登大学 瑞尔森大学 皇后大学 阿尔伯塔大学 菲莎国际学院 曼尼托巴大学 凯波布兰顿大学 圣文森特山大学 麦克敦大学 卡普顿大学 尼皮辛大学 多伦多大学 麦吉尔大学 麦克马斯特大学 爱德华王子岛大学 等等墨尔本皇家理工大学学历证书RMIT学历文凭等等
QQ:2727586870 微信：2727586870

毕业证学历制作Thompson厂商,rs公司


----------

